# Topics > Emotional intelligence >  Affdex SDK and APIs emotion-sensing and analytics, Affectiva, Inc., Waltham, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Affectiva, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 12, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Affectiva Hackathon Emotion Lab '16 - Recap Video

Published on Apr 25, 2016




> See an overview of Affectiva's first ever hackathon: Emotion Lab '16. March 4-6, over 60 participants spend the weekend hacking with Affectiva's emotion recognition SDK. 10 amazing emotion-enabled projects came out of this hackathon


Emotion Lab ‘16 Recap

----------


## Airicist

Affectiva Emotion AI in the Kia Booth at CES 2019

Published on Jan 8, 2019




> See the Kia integration of Affectiva's Emotion AI technology into their CES 2019 booth experience!

----------

